
JetBrains Toolbox–Release and Versioning Changes - EddieRingle
http://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2016/03/09/jetbrains-toolbox-release-and-versioning-changes/
======
chiph
I like the yyyy.r.n versioning scheme, as it does tell you unequivocally how
"new" a release is. No wondering if product version 7 was released in 2012 or
2014. I've never been able to convince an employer to switch to it though.

~~~
Someone1234
> I've never been able to convince an employer to switch to it though.

And there's no point now. Just get them to switch to Visual Studio 2015 and
you'll gain most of the key features, and less of the lag/bugs/memory usage.

Between VS having Resharper's features built in, and Microsoft making it
easier than ever to find and install VS extensions, Resharper's days are
numbered (in particular as they've said they have no plans to reform their
extension to use Roslyn).

I'm moving away from Resharper after my current update subscription expires.

~~~
vetinari
> And there's no point now. Just get them to switch to Visual Studio 2015 and
> you'll gain most of the key features, and less of the lag/bugs/memory usage.

There's always a point. I don't suppose that VS integrates well with JBoss or
other J2EE appservers, for example, or does run on OSX or Linux machines.

~~~
nextweek2
Visual Studio Code is a breath of fresh air. It is cross platform, support
lots of languages (including Java) and it's very extensible with plugins.

Whilst IDE's and editors are very much a bike shed topic, I've stopped using
WebStorm for VSCode because it's got so much going for it.

It would be interesting to hear from any Java developers that have tried
VSCode.

------
LoneWolf
While it won't change anything to me since I have an old perpetual license
(that I will upgrade to subscription), but it does indeed make more sense with
the subscription model, the updates look more like rolling updates than
versions.

------
gsibble
The only confusing part for me is now we won't know which upgrades are major
revisions and which are minor. How will I get all excited for a whole new
release of Pycharm instead of a minor bug fix?

------
gjvc
Perforce have done this for a long time.

------
kevinherron
Sounds good to me.

